# Whoop Whooop !!!! I'm sooooo excited



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a Big Birthday coming up in a couple of weeks...and I've just learned that I'm being taken to see one of my favourite bands of all time in concert with a meet and greet package thrown in..so I get to chat with them backstage before or after the show as well...

I am soooo excited 











Here's their greatest hit among many and my favourite...    












OMG...What *AM* I going to wear??? *yikes*... :dunno:


----------



## muffin (Mar 28, 2015)

Something to look forward too HD, 
Hope you have a lovely time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2015)

Very cool Hollydolly, I like them too!  Enjoy your special celebration!


----------



## Debby (Mar 28, 2015)

Sounds like you're going to have a most memorable birthday Holly!  Congrats to you!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 28, 2015)

Super a birthday to remember Holly.  You deserve it honey....  but..........39 AGAIN?????


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

That is awesome!!!  :coolthumb:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 28, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I have a Big Birthday coming up in a couple of weeks...and I've just learned that I'm being taken to see one of my favourite bands of all time in concert with a meet and greet package thrown in..so I get to chat with them backstage before or after the show as well...
> 
> I am soooo excited
> :woohoo1:
> ...



Oh shit!!!!!!! Oops:birthday:I LOVE those guys!!  Can you hear me!! Oh wow oh wow!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## 911 (Mar 28, 2015)

I think Mike Rutherford was with Genesis, which is two really good bands to be a member of. Lots of hits, that's for sure. Happy B'day.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 28, 2015)

Congratulations holly, that sounds like a big fun night out. You deserve it!  Happy for you:banana:.epper::banana:epper::banana:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 28, 2015)

911 said:


> I think Mike Rutherford was with Genesis, which is two really good bands to be a member of. Lots of hits, that's for sure. Happy B'day.



There were a lot of similarities so I'm sure you are right  Genesis/Phil Collins, oh yeah


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh thank yoooo everyone.:wiggle:.. I'm gonna have the bestest time...My favourite band of all time is Genesis, and of course Mike Rutherford is one of the founder members and still plays with Genesis as well as Mike and the Mechanics..he's a super talented guy..


LOL Jim, nooo sadly not 39 , I am finally admitting to the BIG 40 :cheers1:


Wish I could take you with me Denise...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 28, 2015)

Well, as long as you are game to go home with the band afterward, LOL!!  Man, you really are going to have a blast  What will you wear??  Let me see, my first thought was tshirt and jeans.  I'd want to be comfy so I could jump around a lot, dance, lol  Hire a couple fellers to put us up on their shoulders, oh yeah, and hair down with lots of cleavage, LOLLLLLLL!!:fun:


----------



## AprilT (Mar 28, 2015)

YAY YOU!  Good for you Holly, I like the group too, sounds like a great gift.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2015)

LOL...2 problems with that Denise...I'm just getting over Back surgery so there'll be no sitting on shoulders, or too much jumping around unless my back gets better really quickly but you never know it's a few weeks yet so maybeeeeee ...and as it's my O/H that coming with me..I don't think I'll get going home with any of the Band.. ..nowwww give me a minute to think about that last one ....errrm no I was right the first time.. :fun:

It's a fab gift isn't it April...wanna come too?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...2 problems with that Denise...I'm just getting over Back surgery so there'll be no sitting on shoulders, or too much jumping around unless my back gets better really quickly but you never know it's a few weeks yet so maybeeeeee ...and as it's my O/H that coming with me..I don't think I'll get going home with any of the Band.. ..nowwww give me a minute to think about that last one ....errrm no I was right the first time.. :fun:
> 
> It's a fab gift isn't it April...wanna come too?



Behave yourself, Holly!  :grin:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 28, 2015)

LOL, oh I was jus dreamin  Thing is, those "good ole days" weren't that good in some places, LOL!  Waking up, not being able to find my bra, and hurrying home for work??  Nah, I like this getting older, and keeping my feet on the ground  Enjoy, I tell you, their lead singer has such a voice, and that lead guitar, omg  I'll be with you in Spirit


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Behave yourself, Holly!  :grin:



acccch I won't get too many more years to misbehave..LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> acccch I won't get too many more years to misbehave..LOL



I'm planning on misbehaving until I'm 85.  Maybe more. nthego:


----------



## AprilT (Mar 28, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...2 problems with that Denise...I'm just getting over Back surgery so there'll be no sitting on shoulders, or too much jumping around unless my back gets better really quickly but you never know it's a few weeks yet so maybeeeeee ...and as it's my O/H that coming with me..I don't think I'll get going home with any of the Band.. ..nowwww give me a minute to think about that last one ....errrm no I was right the first time.. :fun:
> 
> It's a fab gift isn't it April...*wanna come too?*



Hail yeahs.  :excited::laugh:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Happy big birthday, Holly!  I never heard of this band, but I like them. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Kadee (Mar 28, 2015)

Your birthday treat sounds like heaps of fun, don't really know of the band,have a great happy day Holly 
Would have been nice,, to invite all your "Friends" to join you :lol1:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2015)

Holly, I think you should take all the girls. Have an awesome birthday!


----------



## chic (Mar 29, 2015)

Congrats Holly. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you everyone...you'll no doubt be hearing more about it afterwards..

April and Denise I'm sending a Limo to collect you, it might take a while to get there tho'... :drive: in fact I'm willing to take you all as per your request Shalimar..so get yer dancin' gear on and get ready to rrrrrrummmmble... epper:epper:


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

What about me


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey, you could send a limo for me!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

Kadee LOL....I might need to send a space rocket for you...you're soooo far away... 

Annie what?..gerrrroutta here...I'm not sending no posh limouseeeen for you when you can use yer free Bus pass.. :hide:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Kadee LOL....I might need to send a space rocket for you...you're soooo far away...
> 
> Annie what?..gerrrroutta here...I'm not sending no posh limouseeeen for you when you can use yer free Bus pass.. :hide:



My bus pass is only good to the Scottish border.  No free bus for me in England.  Guess I could take the train?!


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

I will keep buying a lottery ticket then, space travel is expencive LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My bus pass is only good to the Scottish border.  No free bus for me in England.  Guess I could take the train?!



Yes sadly no Free bus passes here in England unless one was born before 1952...that rules me out  sadly...but I understand when I'm 60 I can get a senior _rail_ ticket which will knock a third off, OFF-peak fares...so I'm going to apply for that.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

Holly are we going to told what birthday it is,?? know it's a special one I will start guessing game ??
Holly is 
40 ish


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

LOL Kadeee yup you're close -issshhhh


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes sadly no Free bus passes here in England unless one was born before 1952...that rules me out  sadly...but I understand when I'm 60 I can get a senior _rail_ ticket which will knock a third off, OFF-peak fares...so I'm going to apply for that.



I'd heard a few years ago they were raising the age higher and higher but didn't know that had a cut-off year.  Even I wouldn't get one if I lived there as I was born in 1952.  

I've got the senior railcard and have had some huge discounts, especially going down the London.  First class even!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL Kadeee yup you're close -issshhhh



Now wait just a minute here....your daughter is mid to late 30's, can't remember which.  I know you're not turning 50 or 60 but somewhere in between - must be 55?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

I said Kadee was close-isssssh I didn't say _how_ close... :bigwink: keep guessing


BTW My daughters' birthday is 4 days before mine..not any clue to my age but just sayin'..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I said Kadee was close-isssssh I didn't say _how_ close... :bigwink: keep guessing
> 
> 
> BTW My daughters' birthday is 4 days before mine..not any clue to my age but just sayin'..



Okay.  Give us a hint.  What year will you be eligible for your OAP pension?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

Hahahah Nice try Annie... :rofl:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay.  What was the number one song the year you were born?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 29, 2015)

Holly.... you aren't seriously coy...issssh   about your age are you?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

...nope QS all kidding aside  I've never hidden my age ..that's the truth...I've always told people if they've asked outright but it's fun to watch people guess on here :yes:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Okay.  What was the number one song the year you were born?




errrrm ...think it was Long haired lover from Liverpool...


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 29, 2015)

I think you are 56 or 57


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

No-one is right so far..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 29, 2015)

How old is your daughter?  I know you said so once but can't find it.  I love a mystery to solve!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

LOL have you been searching the threads...?  ...ok I'll give you a clue..my daughter is under 40 and over 35


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL have you been searching the threads...?  ...ok I'll give you a clue..my daughter is under 40 and over 35



Didn't search for long as it looked very time-consuming.  Okay.  I was pretty sure you said somewhere that she was 39.  And I thought you were quite young, like several of us here, when you had her.  I'm going to guess 60 as it's the only 'big' birthday possible.  But you certainly don't look it.


----------



## Raven (Mar 29, 2015)

Wishing you a wonderful birthday holly and enjoy the concert.
It will be great to see a band you love in person!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you Raven I'm certainly looking forward to it.. 


Annie...You are right, I have just 19 days left.... and then I'll be the Big  thank you for the compliment tho' ..and yes my daughter will be 39 4 days before my birthday..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Thank you Raven I'm certainly looking forward to it..
> 
> 
> Annie...You are right, I have just 19 days left.... and then I'll be the Big View attachment 16465 thank you for the compliment tho' ..and yes my daughter will be 39 4 days before my birthday..



Well, Fairy Princess, life begins at 60!  Now, do I win a prize for guessing?  :happy:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

LOL....Only if you take me to Thailand with you next time.. layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL....Only if you take me to Thailand with you next time.. layful:



Haha!  Well if you help pay the rent we could switch to that huge house right on the beach with the massive porch and two bedrooms.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Thank you Raven I'm certainly looking forward to it..
> 
> 
> Annie...You are right, I have just 19 days left.... and then I'll be the Big View attachment 16465 thank you for the compliment tho' ..and yes my daughter will be 39 4 days before my birthday..


Oh Holly you look more like 40 You lucky Girl...........Your Birthday must be close to my hubby' s his is April 20 , he will be 68, He calls me a cradle snatcher as I'm 2 years older than him untill April then I'm only 1 year older LOL


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2015)

Have a great time Holly as I'm sure you will. I was bought tickets for my 60th to see Deep Purple at the NEC Birmingham. I went sort of half expecting to be disappointed as I hadn't seen them for decades and the line up wasn't quite the classic Mk 2 Purple, but I wasn't, it was brilliant, loud fast and furious just like I remember and I came away with ears ringing, just like I remember. I was amazed at the cross-section of ages in the audience, from young teenagers up to and beyond my age, all thoroughly enjoying the show.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you Kadee for the lovely compliment much as I wish I looked 40 I don't ..lol... but it's  very kind of you to say so.. .. xx


Yes Rob, I'm reaaaallly looking forward to it....although I hope it might be a little less wild  than Deep Purple.. :lol1:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2015)

Happy birthday Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

Not My birthday yet Shali....not for another few weeks...let me hold onto these precious few days of my 50's for just a leeeetle longer... then I'm going to start working backwards..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

You will still be a cihild compared to a lot of us, so enjoy your sixtieth...:love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

I wanted to go to the Maldives or the Caribbean for my 60th, but I ended up in Morocco.  Very nice anyway.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 30, 2015)

There is still time, but don't wait too long or you will be traveling like I do, via TV...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> There is still time, but don't wait too long or you will be traveling like I do, via TV...



Oh no, we don't wait.  Spending the upcoming winter in Thailand again.  DH thinks the Maldives will be boring after a day or two.


----------

